# Trap Training my 09 rollers



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Hey John, 

Very beautiful birds.
How does your loft look like? Do you mind sharing how it looks? I'm trying to get some ideas on building a new loft.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks.

I have both a loft and a couple kit boxes. I keep the flyers in the kit boxes and the breeders in the loft. Here are a couple pictures of both.





































I added on to the loft but dont have any pictures that really show it, as it is hidden by the kit boxes. Hope this helps.

LittleJohn


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Thanks John. This really helped. What are the dimensions of the last picture? The Brown one.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

30 inches deep 48 inches wide and 48 inches tall in the front, sloping to 45 in the rear.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Usually for 20 rollers you can go 3x4x4 and it will work out just right.


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

nice set up little john. good luck and fly hard!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Beautiful birds. What family are those?


----------

